# My display...also. :p



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, as most of you know- I've been whining over the past several months about not being able to make or get anything done for my first display because of bankruptcy, etc. Well, the bankruptcy went thru about the 2nd week of OCT and I desperately began building my display using any time left to create a front yard scene. I'm hoping to somehow have my outside of my house re-wired this year to include many outlits, because I was severely limited by just one socket outside for lights. (my wife told me to use all I could on it until it blew teh breaker, so I did. LOL)

My camera didn't do night pics well, so these are pretty much day pics.

Anyways, here's my display for this year. Nowhere near what I wanted, but just wait 'til next year! And ya know what? I got rid of that first year curse!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The pic with everything covered has an ACC big bag of bones spread around on top (that I won from IS) although you can't see them.

The bottom pic is the re-placement of a simgle chiller, when the 2nd chiller was removed. @[email protected]#% fogger broke down on me after hour #1. Luckily I was using two.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Scary stuff! I love it. And you said you wasn't a huanter. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I guess I happily fall into thatcatagory DT.  I'll be ready to sign your location finder for next year!


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice job! I wish my fogger cranked out that much fog! With the wind we got and my small fogger it sat around for about 5 seconds before it blew away haha.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Repairing a table leg in the buff??? ScareY!

Glad you were able to get something up for this year


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Was that one of those you picked up from me at IS SI?


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome job Sickie, nice use of fog...or a blurry lens.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work sickie...love the big head on the gable, and the fence is cool too


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The fogger is just a 400 W one, jimmy. It's just run through a chiller which is a large pipe with a 4" elbow opening at the end. The fog expands in the pipe and comes out big. 

Yep Jeff. (Ever notice IS and SI have the same initials? heh) Those are the same two I got from you at IS. One worked great, the other was just badly manufactured, I guess.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The fence cost all of $14 I think. LOL Just lathe in 50 pack bundles for 7.50 ea. at Menards. heh


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I know this isn't nice, or politically correct, but the first thing I thought of when I saw that giant skull head on your house, is that it looked just like Michael Jackson..:googly: Great job!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Naaaahhhhh. It's cuter and the nose isn't damaged.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> Scary stuff! I love it. And you said you wasn't a huanter. LOL


Looks like a haunter to me. And a pretty good one at that. Where'd you get that humongoid skull? That kicks butt.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Lookin Good! Should be proud, looks great!


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow, looks like an erie setting on Halloween. I bet you scared those trick or treators to hell. I love a lot of fog. Happy late Halloween


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. I picked up the huge flexable latex skull from the Factory Card Outlit. Got it on sale last year for $80 I think. Came with hands I think I can do better making with rigid pvc/stuff. If anyone wants to offer anything for the huge flexable latex hands- due to the fact that I'm strapped on cash- pm me.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm glad you got something out! It's much better than a bowl of candy on the porch that says "take one" - that guy on stuck on the house is huge!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yepper. LOL But he's not very heavy.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice work sickie


----------

